# What percentage of Uber customers will tip?



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I am really curious as to how many customers will tip once the change takes effect. Uber really ****ed us over by taking this long and I feel some of the damage is permanent. Many customers will continue to not tip. When I first started using Uber as a customer I never tipped. I assumed the tips were included and that the drivers were well compensated (guess where I got that idea). I quickly realized this was not true once I started actually driving for Uber and now I always tip. So what percentage of customers do you think will tip? I would be happy with 50% since that is still 5 times what I get now. One thing is for certain though: we will def get more tips then we do now and this is still great news.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I agree with you, completely. But I am basing my vote on choosing to see the good in people. Since I did get tips delivering EATS, maybe 30% of the time, I believe people will tip us more often now.

My fingers are crossed.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

1 in 10 at most. But up from 1 in 100.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

For delivery, it will depend on if the tip option is provided during the order making process. If it is only available after delivery, tipping will be rare.


----------



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

I added a tip blurb in my driver profile and wow I am getting tipped like postmates - Ubereats is so different the customer is looking for my car and regardless of the restaurant MCD or whoever I am getting tipped alot.
It had to be close to 60% yesterday. People are reading about you in the profile folks - I had a dad give his kid the tip to give to me cuz I brought them the MCD milkshakes never saw two kids get so excited lol. I dont know seems like folks are getting it ever since I put that blurb in my profile.
Have not seen the tip in app yet as we dont have it yet - I prefer the cash but if we can cash out tips and all then by all means I am all over it. Would think it would come at the end of experience as opposed to before like the others tip in app but as long as it is working right


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Go4 said:


> I agree with you, completely. But I am basing my vote on choosing to see the good in people. Since I did get tips delivering EATS, maybe 30% of the time, I believe people will tip us more often now.
> 
> My fingers are crossed.


I hope you are right. Im keeping my expectations low and hoping to be pleasantly surprised



UberAnt39 said:


> 1 in 10 at most. But up from 1 in 100.


LOL I will honestly be satisfied with 3/10



andaas said:


> For delivery, it will depend on if the tip option is provided during the order making process. If it is only available after delivery, tipping will be rare.


Great point. I stopped doing PM because most of those cheap bastards decide not to tip after they get their order. DD and GH do it the right way hopefully UE does the same


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Don't get me wrong, unlike some drivers it's not that I "expect" some 50 thousand dollar a year income here...
But I have to make ends meet, if I can't come out ahead...
If I literally lose money when driving for Uber, then it doesn't work for me.

Therefore, my attitude is it would be NICE if AFTER ALL EXPENSES I could get at least minimum wage. Not getting into the long but that means all car (not just gas tires and insurance either) and certain taxes (I realize state and federal income tax is taken out after but don't forget double the social security applies for the self-employed). Like I said I won't get into a long wind here but there really is a lot to it...

That having been said...
I would need at least $1 average per delivery (that could mean $2 every 2nd delivery) to make this worthwhile again, especially considering all the long waits, the hard-to-find parking (not to mention the RISK of a ticket / tow/ boot), the shady area deliveries, the "it's not on the GPS" and other caveats to do with hard-to-find locations that require about 7 trips around three blocks, one-way streets, I could go on...
But a dollar per each would satisfy, more would be nice.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

sidemouse said:


> Don't get me wrong, unlike some drivers it's not that I "expect" some 50 thousand dollar a year income here...
> But I have to make ends meet, if I can't come out ahead...
> If I literally lose money when driving for Uber, then it doesn't work for me.
> 
> ...


Those are the inconvenient realities that the schemers at Uber and the non-tipping underpaying riders prefer to ignore.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

UberAnt39 said:


> Those are the inconvenient realities that the schemers at Uber and the non-tipping underpaying riders prefer to ignore.


You do not have to drive for Uber if you do not like it, drivers can quit anytime.
It's even easier than most people think.
Don't have to give notice, no inconvenient meetings with higher ups.
Instead if a driver wants to quit, simply turn off the app.


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

I agree with the OP. I think the damage is permanent. People are just used to not tipping uber drivers. In fact alot of people just don't tip anyone in the on demand world. I think most of that has to do with anonymity. Think about it if you don't tip your local pizza delivery driver see what your next pizza looks like. If you order through uber eats the driver doesn't work for the restaurant and most likely will never see that driver again.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah it looks that way, can't tell from my end if the tipping part is active on my app but I can tell you ...
Having to wait in the drive-through at McDonald's tonight...
Get this: The car literally right behind me is another Uber Eats driver!
You might not see anything wrong with that picture, but I sure do.
There also appear to be more and more restaurants making the food after the driver shows up...
And it's not the first time it's happened but I also know what it means in terms of the big picture.

I drove 60 miles tonight, I'm guessing after costs that leaves maybe $10 for me.
That doesn't quite cover some eventual thousand dollar mechanical bill either.
A minimum wage job would be a rather serious wage upgrade here.
Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

W


allcingbonz21 said:


> I added a tip blurb in my driver profile and wow I am getting tipped like postmates - Ubereats is so different the customer is looking for my car and regardless of the restaurant MCD or whoever I am getting tipped alot.
> It had to be close to 60% yesterday. People are reading about you in the profile folks - I had a dad give his kid the tip to give to me cuz I brought them the MCD milkshakes never saw two kids get so excited lol. I dont know seems like folks are getting it ever since I put that blurb in my profile.
> Have not seen the tip in app yet as we dont have it yet - I prefer the cash but if we can cash out tips and all then by all means I am all over it. Would think it would come at the end of experience as opposed to before like the others tip in app but as long as it is working right


What EXACTLY did you put that is working so well?


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

I agree the damage is permanent. You can't just wash over the "no tip required" nonsense that Uber shoved down people's throat for 7-8 years. With cash, 1 in 20 would tip. With the app, perhaps 3 in 20 would tip and that too for either $1 or $2. The current options for Seattle are either $1, $2 or $5 and the customize tip option needs extra few more steps to add tips greater than $5. Tips or not, I am keeping my strict rules of not going upstairs to deliver to apartment buildings, only front building doors or house doors. If the order is extremely big with a lot of items especially drinks, CANCEL and move on.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I think all of the media attention will help us a little bit. Many passengers are learning the truth through the news articles. I was glad to see that the firing of Travis Kalanick was a national headline.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Jagent said:


> I think all of the media attention will help us a little bit. Many passengers are learning the truth through the news articles. I was glad to see that the firing of Travis Kalanick was a national headline.


I agree with this and really expected more tips since the truth is out about Uber pay. They have been about the same for me though. At least the option will be there for first-time users or people that dont carry cash. Im just happy that we will see an increase in tips no matter how little it may be at first


----------



## Torin (Apr 26, 2017)

allcingbonz21 said:


> I added a tip blurb in my driver profile and wow I am getting tipped like postmates - Ubereats is so different the customer is looking for my car and regardless of the restaurant MCD or whoever I am getting tipped alot.
> It had to be close to 60% yesterday. People are reading about you in the profile folks - I had a dad give his kid the tip to give to me cuz I brought them the MCD milkshakes never saw two kids get so excited lol. I dont know seems like folks are getting it ever since I put that blurb in my profile.
> Have not seen the tip in app yet as we dont have it yet - I prefer the cash but if we can cash out tips and all then by all means I am all over it. Would think it would come at the end of experience as opposed to before like the others tip in app but as long as it is working right


F it I put a tip thing I profile after reading this see how it plays out I stuck it under fun fact lol so now it says fun fact tipping is not included in the price normal tipping speak from a sign lol


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Torin said:


> F it I put a tip thing I profile after reading this see how it plays out I stuck it under fun fact lol so now it says fun fact tipping is not included in the price normal tipping speak from a sign lol


diggie doggie, flippy floppy, just wait out until the end of July.. You're only going to get problems from that. Tips are coming.


----------



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> W
> 
> What EXACTLY did you put that is working so well?


First line is, cash tips greatly appreciated always optional, the next line is a shout out to all my 1000 plus deliveries. Then I share a true story about a real cool delivery to somebody who cant get out the house we all have had that delivery to self sufficient special needs person, u know the one that humbled our whiny selves. I guess its just humble truth, I am hustling so folks tip. It is 3 out of 5 who tip ,


Fuzzyelvis said:


> W
> 
> What EXACTLY did you put that is working so well?


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

allcingbonz21 said:


> First line is, cash tips greatly appreciated always optional, the next line is a shout out to all my 1000 plus deliveries. Then I share a true story about a real cool delivery to somebody who cant get out the house we all have had that delivery to self sufficient special needs person, u know the one that humbled our whiny selves. I guess its just humble truth, I am hustling so folks tip. It is 3 out of 5 who tip ,


I doubt this. Who's got time to read people's profile info? All they see is a stretched out map on the entire screen with a little car driving. And a tiny pic of the driver on one side that you can barely see. Most of the people don't follow driver's movement bcz after ordering food they just press the home button and do something else until they are notified when the driver is 1 minute away.


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

Torin said:


> F it I put a tip thing I profile after reading this see how it plays out I stuck it under fun fact lol so now it says fun fact tipping is not included in the price normal tipping speak from a sign lol


Huh??


----------



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

It works for me is all I am sayin to the doubters. Uber eats still blows chunks. The dead heading. The dual pickup, you know you arrive and you see a fellow uber food jockey, you both split. Nine minutes later you both arrive at same address. Yeah the sloober feets still blows, not in anyway dismissing that.
So the tip blurb has seriously improved for me. Volume of deliveries and dead heading to pickups could all be improved dramatically. In essence the driver restaurant mstching algorithm is so ****ed up in the chicago market. The saving grace, the customers say thanks and say my name and tip since I put it in my profile. I would say six out of ten read it, this weekend I made 46 bucks in tip, one guy dropped a ten spot. Why lie, prior to my blurb it was 1 in 20 if that similar to what others have posted. Try it maybe it will work for you.


----------



## Torin (Apr 26, 2017)

To the people saying tipping is coming yes it is. My only gripe about that is they put at the end after the rating like PM. 

Thing is PM never discouraged tipping like uber has hence why even after tipping has come out I will leave it in. Most assume tip is include. That is what most people ask especially if they have used grub hub or Pm before.

I tell them it does not and hell I've had people ask what I make per delivery if tipping isn't included. I tell them my exact break down and most the time they are actually shocked. 

I am not asking for 5 plus dollars in tips per delivery extra 1-2$ per delivery means eh what I made in uber stays in my pocket and I can put gas in my car. Makes bills a little lighter which is always nice.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

allcingbonz21 said:


> The dual pickup, you know you arrive and you see a fellow uber food jockey, you both split. Nine minutes later you both arrive at same address.


Among a few other big issues that one eats me up like you just don't know.
That one's right next to having to wait in drive through at McD's.
For myself I understand it's by design so no matter how many folks complain it won't change.
Every other company's the same way, they will do everything in their power to DISCOURAGE hustling mostly because it might encourage unsafe driving. That is all it really boils down to and once I realized things were unlikely to ever improve and that most likely things would only get worse that was it for me.



allcingbonz21 said:


> I would say six out of ten read it, this weekend I made 46 bucks in tip, one guy dropped a ten spot.


I'm going to break it down blunt.
From the time I leave the house, until the time I return...
I want to see no less than $15 an hour AFTER Uber's take, tips and all and $20+ would be far more encouraging.
No, not $14.95
$15 absolute minimum, per hour.
That's net pay, not counting miles or gas or any of MY costs.
And it may sound like I'm stuck up but you will see, that's enough to cover the car and take home roughly $8 an hour after taxes and expenses.

Heck we used to take home $120, $140 and some nights as much as $170 on a Friday night with tips and wages and all in an 8-10 hour shift back in the late 80's which is over 30 years ago... Gas then was $1.169 a gallon, minimum wage then was $3.35 before taxes. Annual income for a delivery driver then was around 20 thousand a year, and shortly after the lawsuits started which slowly but surely changed the entire delivery landscape forever.

Which is why I am pretty sure I made the right choice the other night, pretty sure.
I just don't see working 5 hours ONLINE (which is less than actual hours) for $36 and change. I don't see that at all, all I got was 8 trips so even if everyone had given a $2 tip that still would've only equaled $52... Before paying for any car expenses, that is.
Not cool, that won't work for me.

I did so enjoy the easy work and I do so dread the hard work of my day job at times but as things stand I have more respect for hard work today because at least it pays the bills, maybe if nothing else Uber did that for me.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

sidemouse said:


> I'm going to break it down blunt.
> From the time I leave the house, until the time I return...
> I want to see no less than $15 an hour AFTER Uber's take, tips and all and $20+ would be far more encouraging.
> No, not $14.95
> ...


Yep $15 is what i have in mind too when i go out now. But it hardly averages out to $12 even on busier nights. I think Uber has capped the earnings to $12 an hour on average for all couriers in general. If you're making too quick too fast, there will be a long time in between where you dont get any requests at all just to average you down. I am mainly talking about saturated big markets here like Nyc, LA, SF and others.

Before the rate cuts went into effect in May, i could average $17-$20 easily and on good nights up to $25 an hour.


----------



## john who (Jun 13, 2017)

Old app users in delivery and eats won't get the tip app. if Uber does not advise the user to update their apps. Just saying ....


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

I would have to say WAY UNDER 50% for many reasons but that is what I am thinking.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

sidemouse said:


> Among a few other big issues that one eats me up like you just don't know.
> That one's right next to having to wait in drive through at McD's.
> For myself I understand it's by design so no matter how many folks complain it won't change.
> Every other company's the same way, they will do everything in their power to DISCOURAGE hustling mostly because it might encourage unsafe driving. That is all it really boils down to and once I realized things were unlikely to ever improve and that most likely things would only get worse that was it for me.
> ...


I make $14-15/hr now with UE counting quests (2 per week). This is not counting cash tips which I just say covers gas (t usually doesnt). Without quests I average $10-$11 which is why I stopped until they lured me back recently. I will honestly be happy if my tips double to around 25%. Im keeping my fingers crossed every day that the quests keep coming. No way I would keep doing UE without them unless the tips wind up being much more than I think


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> I make $14-15/hr now with UE counting quests (2 per week). This is not counting cash tips which I just say covers gas (t usually doesnt). Without quests I average $10-$11 which is why I stopped until they lured me back recently. I will honestly be happy if my tips double to around 25%. Im keeping my fingers crossed every day that the quests keep coming. No way I would keep doing UE without them unless the tips wind up being much more than I think


Keep letting us know how you're doing. You always have something positive to add.
I'm in kind of the same boat as you. But my boat is Uber boost 1.4 and up. I stop driving when they stop.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> I make $14-15/hr now with UE counting quests (2 per week). This is not counting cash tips which I just say covers gas (t usually doesnt). Without quests I average $10-$11 which is why I stopped until they lured me back recently. I will honestly be happy if my tips double to around 25%. Im keeping my fingers crossed every day that the quests keep coming. No way I would keep doing UE without them unless the tips wind up being much more than I think


yep without quest its not worth it. After gas and taxes, it comes up to about $7...far below minimum wage. The quest promos are basically Uber subsidizing driver's income. Without it nobody in their right mind would work for Uber. I have literally stopped working since after the rate-cut unless and until i am lured with quests.


----------



## Willy wonka (Jun 21, 2017)

Will I get in trouble for requesting a tip when a pax wants extra services?  Such as making a stop to pick up booze etc.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

If in-app tipping has the effect of customers more frequently rating the drivers then I'm screwed.


----------



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> Yep $15 is what i have in mind too when i go out now. But it hardly averages out to $12 even on busier nights. I think Uber has capped the earnings to $12 an hour on average for all couriers in general. If you're making too quick too fast, there will be a long time in between where you dont get any requests at all just to average you down. I am mainly talking about saturated big markets here like Nyc, LA, SF and others.
> 
> Before the rate cuts went into effect in May, i could average $17-$20 easily and on good nights up to $25 an hour.


Good point add Chicago to the big markets, fyi. Not all drivers are getting quest its % per market


----------



## birkenstock (Jul 5, 2017)

allcingbonz21 ... Im gonna give your method a try, just for funsies. Thanks for sharing! What do I have to lose?


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Can the in-app tips be anonymous? Does the user app allow for this?


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Willy wonka said:


> Will I get in trouble for requesting a tip when a pax wants extra services?  Such as making a stop to pick up booze etc.


In all my deliveries, that's never happened. You're risking deactivation, but it may or may not be worth it to you. Perhaps ask the pax to send you their real number, communicate there. You should also upcharge 50-100% for random favors, or just a flat fee. Make it worth your while. But to answer your question, probably more trouble than is worth. What if they cancel on you? Or decide they don't want to pay what you are asking. Now you have to eat the cost of the "thing" you went out of your way for. What if that leads to a disagreement and they report you?


----------

